# Best dog days



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

A recent post about killing 9 dogs in one day got me thinking about everyone's best dog days. Post whether called or killed and what state you were in. 

Called=4, Oregon
Killed=2, Utah

Not huge numbers but I'm still learning.


----------



## misslebait (Nov 24, 2008)

9 is the best I have ever done, this was in utah on public ground....... the best before that was 4 this was not a typical day for sure... and to have a triple come in was a first...


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

9 in one day is a hell of a day. Great job man!!! Are you just calling or are you using a decoy too??


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

9 in one day would be sweeeeeeettt. The best I have done is three..........My goal is two take two bobcats though, that to me would be the greatest day ever!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

9 is a hell of a good day. My personal best is 6. 2 were spotted while driving to my spot and shot on the run.The other 4 were called in on seperate stands. All in Utah.


----------



## misslebait (Nov 24, 2008)

calling is the only way i can hunt dogs, i use a foxpro call and jack in the box decoy....


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Called in and shot 7 in one day in Nevada. Best day ever! Hope to change that Friday!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I saw one last Saturday. :mrgreen: Haven't killed one yet but I started hunting them a few weeks ago. My best day so far.....thanks for taking me out Jeremy.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

9 coyotes in one day is phenomenal!! My calling buddy and I have been in calling contests in several western states and we've never had a day like that as a team let alone by ourselves, or even ever seen other teams get nine in a day. That was a day you'll probably never see again.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

This reply is going to stir up a bunch of comments...but back in the day in high school 20 years ago we used to chase them down on snow machines...which was a common thing to do up here in Idaho out on the desert. Our best day was 13 coyotes and 11 foxes between three guys. We ran out of bungee chords and had them strapped down all over the sleds wherever we could hook a strap.

Our best day with guns between two hunters was 13 foxes in an afternoon after college classes. We didn't do any calling back then...but would drive around the dry farms the day after a snow storm and spot them sunning on the ditch banks.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I went on a few hunts in the 60's with some guys in Nevada. And they would take over 100 dogs in 3 days.


----------

